# my labels



## Ruthie (May 30, 2013)

After asking questions here, looking all around the internet, and doing some experimenting, I finally came up with this for my labels.  What you can't see is the sticker on the back with the oils used.  Also I've decided to make my cigar band a quarter of an inch wider than these, to give a more finished look.  

I was using a cigar band with too big a photo on the front.  One had to go to the back to find out the scent and it just seemed disorganized.  I do like this one better, but am open to constructive criticism.


----------



## layserbrat (May 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## chicklet (May 30, 2013)

I like them!


----------



## Kay (May 30, 2013)

Very attractive looking!


----------



## Rachelmf (May 30, 2013)

I like the labels and I like the name!  I call people odd ducks.  I think I got it from my grandmother.


----------



## Ruthie (May 30, 2013)

Rachelmf said:


> I like the labels and I like the name!  I call people odd ducks.  I think I got it from my grandmother.



Yes, I AM an Odd Duck.  So it fits me perfectly as well as tying in nicely with soap.  Thanks to all for your kind comments.


----------



## Kay (May 30, 2013)

I've been thinking about giving some soap to friends and family as gifts, but couldn't figure out how to decorate it. Mind if I borrow your idea?

I won't call it 'Odd Duck' of course.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 30, 2013)

Very nice!  I have been winging it with each cigar band I have made using different templates for MS Word-like binder spine labels...lol they don't turn out so great!


----------



## misskat22 (May 31, 2013)

Very Cute! I tie mine with twine too (then attach a tag with sticker labels).


----------



## Ruthie (May 31, 2013)

Kay said:


> I've been thinking about giving some soap to friends and family as gifts, but couldn't figure out how to decorate it. Mind if I borrow your idea?
> 
> I won't call it 'Odd Duck' of course.


 
Feel free!  I actually got the idea from Pinterest, and just changed it a little.


----------



## tkine (May 31, 2013)

Love them


----------



## kazmi (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice idea. Like the twine not only for the look but to hold the label.  What are the cigar bands made from?


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 3, 2013)

Love your labels and the name rocks..............I soooooo plan on becoming an old duck that loads up the camper and sells soap all over the countryside :razz:


----------



## lch/soaps (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice:smile:


----------



## dcornett (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice...love how you've used the twine.


----------

